Ask HN: How to stop overthinking everything? - humility
======
ljoshua
Not sure exactly what you're getting at here, but I tend to overanalyze many
things (especially things like purchases and options, researching endlessly).
I read a great article in the NYTimes about FOBO, Fear of Better Options, that
really resonated.

I can't find the original link right now, but here's a Medium piece that is
nearly the same content: [https://medium.com/swlh/fobo-fear-of-better-options-
is-the-r...](https://medium.com/swlh/fobo-fear-of-better-options-is-the-
reason-you-cant-make-a-decision-294fb91c18f4)

------
grawprog
At some point I came to the realization that most things just aren't very
important. The outcomes of events really don't have as much impact as you
think they do.

I try to keep my mind focused on immediate tasks and work through them in
logcial steps. I try not to second guess myself once i've decided something
unless it becomes apparent it was a poor decision, otherwise I try and roll
with things and work out the best for whatever happens.

Because in the end, we only have so much control over things and i've wasted a
lot of time overthinking and worrying about things that happened or might
happen that I can't change or have no control over. I eventually realized it
was pointless and making me miserable. I find by focusing on the things you
can affect and, I don't really know how to word this, listen to your gut
feeling or instinct about things.

Oh and mushrooms, magic mushrooms help with that.

